# "Vinci" by Benelli



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone have one?

Reveiw?

Pros-cons?

Thanks,

stan b


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw this shotgun advertised by the "Duck Commander."
I though maybe someone had used it or tried it.

I like it's looks, but was curious about performance.

Thanks,

stan b


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw one on the rack at Bass Pro this weekend. The price was cheaper than the SBE. The salesman said they have not sold a lot of them. Able Ammo has the 28" in-stock, but all the 26" are gone. 

As nice as the SBE and Novas are, they each had some problems when they first came out. Hopefully Benelli worked out the kinks before the initial release this time. I am also curious about the Maxus.


----------



## KYshooter (Jun 19, 2009)

I picked one up a couple weeks ago. To me a shotgun has to "feel" right for me even to consider it. I actually wanted the Remington 105 Cti, but ended up with the Vinci based off handling it. To me it comes up really nice and has good balance. Most think the gun is ugly, but personally I could care less what it looks like and even if I did I like the modern lines.

So far I've only put a box of shells through it at clays. Initially the most impressive feature is the lack of muzzle jump when compared to my SBE. Follow up shots should be much quicker with this gun. I think this is a result of the bolt and spring being in line wiht the barrel. It also handled light load much better than the SBE (early to say for sure, but the particular box I shot wouldn't cycle everytime in the SBE). I didn't notice the kick being any less than the SBE. I was expecting a bigger difference than there seems to be so far. I'll post more once I get time to spend more time messing with it.

I haven't heard of anyone having problems yet and supposedly this gun was tested much more extensivly than the others you mentioned that did have problems. Some gunsmiths are concerned with the stock becoming loose over time based off how it is mounted. I share their concern as well, but don't plan on taking mine apart everytime I come out of the field. I don't really understand the benefit since the reciever stays with the barrel. Mechanically the action is very simple and should be very reliable.


----------



## KYshooter (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's only offered in 3" if that's important to you. No 3.5" version at this time.


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

I checked out one a few weeks ago at Bass Pro. It swung nice and seemed light and well balanced. The camo version was OK. The black is a little too futuristic for my traditional taste, but I don't like the Cynergy either for the same reason. With Benelli's reputation, I'll bet they sell well and I might think about a trade of my Beretta 391 if the hype is real.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd stick with the SBE II or M2 -- but to each his own. It's just way too ugly for me. Then again if it fits you properly - go with it. I have the Xtrema II and have never looked back.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Seems kind of lame to me, for a little more you can get an Xtrema or SBEII, never used a SBEII much but alot of guys I shoot skeet with have them and like them, although they sometimes struggle with light loads (and I belive this is the 3" version). Personally I would get the Xtrema which I have used quite a bit (my dad lets me use his during the season when he's not using it and on targets), it never has failed even with one ounce loads, although I don't shoot it very well (skeet), I think the shim kit needs to be fiddled with. It came with five chokes and cost 900 new on sale!


----------

